# Unable to install VLC from ports



## balanga (Apr 3, 2019)

I have a problem trying to install VLC from ports.

root@S07:/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc # `make install`:-

```
===>  Installing for vlc-3.0.6_8,4
===>  Checking if vlc is already installed
===>   Registering installation for vlc-3.0.6_8,4
Installing vlc-3.0.6_8,4...
pkg-static: vlc-3.0.6_8,4 conflicts with vlc3-3.0.6,4 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /usr/local/bin/cvlc
*** Error code 70

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/multimedia/vlc
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/multimedia/vlc
```

After running this for the first time I deleted *Problematic file:* /usr/local/bin/cvlc but that made no difference.

Any ideas?


----------



## talsamon (Apr 3, 2019)

Deinstall vlc before you reinstall it. And update your portstree, recent version is vlc-3.0.6_10,4.


----------



## balanga (Apr 3, 2019)

The problem probably arose because I ran `pkg delete vlc` instead of `pkg delete vlc3`....


----------

